# Tablesaw: Makita 2711



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

Surfing through CL for tablesaw deals, I ran across this Makita 2711(early 90's direct drive saw) for $90. No miter slots but has a funky sliding table setup on the left side of the saw. But aside from funky design decisions it seems well built. I'm basically scraping the bottom of the barrel here, looking for a sub $200 saw, but mostly finding Crafstmans and a Delta XL10's.

The fence system on the Makita looks sturdy though. Any experience with these? Keep looking or grab it? 
I'm looking for something for basic projects - speaker boxes, shop fixtures, guitar projects - right now I don't have ANY rip capability except for the skil saw.










What's the word - is this a decent deal on a decent saw, or pass and keep looking?


----------



## bluethundra (Mar 1, 2016)

I would not buy a table saw that didn't have a miter slot.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

It effectively does, since it has a sliding table section, with miter bar. It might complicate sleds though…


----------



## Carvealot (Oct 18, 2015)

I own one with a dust port accessorie, extention and lots of extra . I also own a Makita 410 dust extractor that is 3 inch. This saw was top of the line in the 80's when I bought mine for work. Mine is still like new. I built models a did finish carpentry. The models I built were from birch shop ply different types of overhead cranes. I lent it out to friends to panel cottages. It's powerful true and a keeper.


----------

